# Some Pics



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Testing to see if this works or not, bare with me...I'm a little slow when it comes to computers...

If this works, it's a pic from opener


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hell Yeah! I finally got it figured out, thanks for the help Chris.

here's one from this past weekend...


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Nice going Matt,
I guess that means we will see many more? 
I think you gave us the BIG VIEW?
they look nice and so does Brian!!! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice work Matt!

Now you need to get a photo with all 15 of those bands! :beer:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

The ND boys only got 13!


----------

